# African advice sought



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

I always have good luck breeding African cichlids. I never go to any trouble separating the females or fry, just let them go to it in roomy tanks, and remove the young when they reach an inch or two.

I am thinking of changing to separating the females when they are holding the eggs in their mouth. Will they typically retain the eggs if they are netted and moved to an isolation tank?

Thanks


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have found that yes they will continue to hold the eggs.


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

No need to separate the females & stress them unnecessarily.
Just keep track of how long they have been holding 14-21 days then net them strip them of the fry. Now raise the fry separately. If you want to separate the females for a week to rest & feed and give them a break from the males


----------



## folyet (Apr 24, 2012)

I always remove my females from my main tank into a holding tank until they release the fry

after about 5 or 6 days I remove the female and place her in a holding tank to feed her and get her strength back and then back into the tank she came from

I have never had any female caught like this prematurely spit or swallow the eggs or fry


----------

